# Earth Oven?



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I've seen a couple references in passing that members here have built their own earth ovens.

I have the book "Self Sufficiency in the 21st Century" where the authors build one step-by-step & now I have the bug.  I know there are also videos on youtube.

However, I'm _really_ interested in hearing from the folks HERE...especially pictures & tips about how you went about building yours. Please...?? :wave:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I bought the book "how to build an Earth Oven" by Kiko Denzer.. I borrowed it from the library and then just out and out bought it..
my base with a layer of bottles








my base covered in clay








Firebrick layer









The inside sand form


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Almost done with the first layer








Cutting out the door








You can see the dome drying out slowly








A tiny fire to start helping with the drying out.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The first thing ever cooked in the oven.. Pita bread









and then my first pizzas









It still needs another layer of clay but works fantastic for a pizza oven.








If I ever get around to making the thick outer layer I will post it for ya.. I thought I had more pictures of it in use and the flames coming out but can not find them.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Ha, your's was the post that gave me the inspiration to start this thread, Emerald! 

Where did you get your clay?

What holds up the layer of bottles?


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> Ha, your's was the post that gave me the inspiration to start this thread, Emerald!
> 
> Where did you get your clay?
> 
> What holds up the layer of bottles?


Are the bottles glass?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I forgot to take pictures of the base until I got the bottles on there are 6 or 8 cinder blocks inside(i think 6) and a big cement patio slab on top of and I put the red bricks(you could use all the same bricks and blocks but I used what I had and got for free) and those are real glass bottles with lava rock in between to help absorb heat like a heat sink.
I got the clay from the neighbor of my mother who was digging a new basement to put a garage on top of.. he let me have as much clay as I could cart off.. but I really need about 6 or 7 more buckets full and haven't been able to find anyone yet who is digging that deep of a hole. I may save some cash and buy a few bags of that white purlite stuff that you put in soil mixes.. it is very good insulator.. but I just didn't want to put out any more cash.. What can I say.. I'm frugal.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Emerald, that first picture, are you using something as a form? 

I am about to tackle this! I have everything but the clay.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Emerald, that first picture, are you using something as a form?
> 
> I am about to tackle this! I have everything but the clay.


If you look at the first set of pictures(the fourth one) that is a mound of plain old play sand from the Menards store and after we used it it all went to the kids sand box. then it got covered with newspaper..
the book I mentioned covers all this and more..I got it at first from the library and liked the book so much that I just went and bought it. it has so much more information that I haven't put in here.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you emerald, I'll go see if my library has that book.

I apologize, I see where you labeled the sand form now. Sometimes I think my iPad does pull everything up or I need glasses.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Thank you emerald, I'll go see if my library has that book.
> 
> I apologize, I see where you labeled the sand form now. Sometimes I think my iPad does pull everything up or I need glasses.


That is A Okay! I try not to type too fast as I tend to skip words here and there! 
This summer we are planning on putting the last insulating layer on.. I am going to get a big bag of perlite and mix it with the clay that I have left and that should really insulate it. 
Watch out for cracks tho.. freaks ya out but most of them do crack..


----------

